# Onboard Bluetooth und WLAN, oder per Erweiterung?



## Tim1974 (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

für meinen kommenden PC hätte ich gerne Bluetooth und WLAN, ich habe dies bei meinem Lenovo-Komplett-PC sehr zu schätzen gelernt, vorallem das Bluetooth ist mir wichtig, WLAN wäre aber auch gut, sofern man beides bequem mit einem Mausklick unter Windows und am besten auch Linux einfach an- oder abschalten kann.

Leider finde ich wenige Infos bzw. abgesehen vom Asrock X370/X470 Taichi leider gar keine Infos dazu, welche Mainboards das haben?
Es kann doch aber nicht sein, daß man so ein extremes Highendboard wie das Taichi zu so einem sündhaft teuren Preis kaufen muß, um bei einem Desktop-PC in den Genuss von Bluetooth und WLAN zu kommen?

Hat das Taichi eigentlich schon Bluetooth 5.0 oder noch einen älteren Standard?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2018)

Sehr oft ist WLAN/Bluetooht ein Kombimodul. Wenn das Mainboard WLAN hat, ist meistens auch Bluetooth dabei.
Beim Taichi X30/470 ebenfalls, dort als BT 4.2

Alternativ als Nachrüstsatz:
ASUS PCE-AC55BT B1 ab €'*'39,56 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Juli 2018)

Wobei dann ja noch die Frage wäre, ob dieses Nachrüstmodul ebenso gut funzt wie ein onboard-Modul, auch von den Treibern her?

Wenn ich jetzt z.B. das Asrock X470 Master SLI kaufen würde und dann für ca. 40 Euro das Nachrüstmodul dazu, bin ich auch schon bei etwa 185 Euro, also nicht mehr so weit vom Taichi entfernt.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2018)

Steht alles auf der Herstellerseite.

ASRock > X370 Taichi

Sündhaft teuer ist da auch nix, 170€ ist normale Mittelklasse bei den Boards.

Gibt aber auch Recht günstige WLan Karten die BT 4.2 bereits mit an Board haben, sowas muss man nicht auf dem Mainboard haben.

Warum hier eigentlich BT 5.0 ?


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2018)

Unter der Plastikabdeckung steckt auch nix anderes als so eine Steckkarte.
Als Beispiel ein Asus-Mainboard mit Onboard-WLAN:
TweakTown.com Enlarged Image 
(Links oben der leere Steckplatz)

Edit: Ein Bild vom Taichi: https://www.overclock.net/photopost/data/1700674/4/46/462a0194_asrock_X370-Taichi-h07.jpeg

Wenn dein Betriebssystem die Treiber dafür hat funktioniert das auch problemlos.
Da gibts eigentlich keinen Unterschied zu deinem Fertigrechner von Lenovo. (außer das es vielleicht als USB-Adapter ausgeführt ist)


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Juli 2018)

Also ein Taichi für 170 Euro hab ich noch nirgends neu gesehen, eher so ab 225 Euro, darum meine Bezeichnung als sündhaft teuer.

BT 5.0 wäre halt nett, weils der neuste Standard ist und ich damit z.B. zwei Lautsprecher parallel ansteuern könnte...


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wobei dann ja noch die Frage wäre, ob dieses Nachrüstmodul ebenso gut funzt wie ein onboard-Modul, auch von den Treibern her?


Na wie denn sonst? Ernsthaft jetzt mal? Speziell von den Treibern her? Was soll denn da passieren? Entweder läufts unter Windows / Linux oder eben nicht. Das steht im Zweifel in der Produktbeschreibung, IMMER.


----------



## bastian123f (11. Juli 2018)

Intel Sockel 1151 mit Peripherie: Bluetooth 5.0, WLAN: 802.11ac Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

AMD Sockel AM4 mit Peripherie: Bluetooth 5.0, WLAN: 802.11ac Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ist doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion zu benutzen.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Links, aber wieder mal keine Angaben über die verwendeten Elkos auf dem Gigabyte-Board, warum geben die Hersteller, abgesehen von Asrock, sowas kaum noch an und das noch nichtmal in dieser highend Preisklasse?


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Danke für die Links, aber wieder mal keine Angaben über die verwendeten Elkos auf dem Gigabyte-Board, warum geben die Hersteller, abgesehen von Asrock, sowas kaum noch an und das noch nichtmal in dieser highend Preisklasse?




Es gibt also Shop Seiten auf denen man die auf dem Board verarbeiteten Kondensatoren aufgelistet bekommt?

LINK?


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Juli 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> LINK?



Ja bitte!


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2018)

Musst du liefern.


Um diese Aussage ging es: 





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Danke für die Links, aber wieder mal keine Angaben über die verwendeten Elkos auf dem Gigabyte-Board, warum geben die Hersteller, abgesehen von Asrock, sowas kaum noch an und das noch nichtmal in dieser highend Preisklasse?


----------



## DARPA (11. Juli 2018)

Keine Ahnung von welchem Board jetzt genau die Rede ist, aber für beide verlinkten Gigabyte X470 Boards finde ich auf anhieb Reviews, in denen man alle relevanten Bauteile sieht.

Aber davon ab, die Bezeichnung der Elkos ist so uninteressant. Die sind meistens eh selbst gelabelt und mehr als die Angabe 5K @ 105 °C oder ähnliches findet man eh nicht. Nur dann kennt man auch nicht die Spezifikation bei Betriebstemperatur.
Ausserdem sind seit Jahren Feststoffkondensatoren der Standard, da muss man sich keine Gedanken über irgendwelche Lebenszyklen machen. Vorgenannte Angaben sind höchstens was für Marketing Opfer, die ihre Hardware bei MM kaufen.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung von welchem Board jetzt genau die Rede ist, aber für beide verlinkten Gigabyte X470 Boards finde ich auf anhieb Reviews, in denen man alle relevanten Bauteile sieht.
> 
> Aber davon ab, die Bezeichnung der Elkos ist so uninteressant. Die sind meistens eh selbst gelabelt und mehr als die Angabe 5K @ 105 °C oder ähnliches findet man eh nicht. Nur dann kennt man auch nicht die Spezifikation bei Betriebstemperatur.
> Ausserdem sind seit Jahren Feststoffkondensatoren der Standard, da muss man sich keine Gedanken über irgendwelche Lebenszyklen machen. Vorgenannte Angaben sind höchstens was für Marketing Opfer, die ihre Hardware bei MM kaufen.



Ja aber wie soll man denn ein Board kaufen, wenn man die Elkos nicht kennt, das wäre ja Wahnsinn.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Juli 2018)

Aber Asrock erwähnt bei einigen Board extra die Nichicon 12K Black Caps aus Japan. 12K ist eben mehr als das doppelte von 5K, wenn das Board dann mehr als doppelt so lange läuft, kaufe ich ganz sicher nur Asrock mit eben diesen Elkos, denn ich will den PC sicher über 10 Jahre nutzen, zumindest das Board.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Juli 2018)

Also du machst dir über Sachen Gedanken...  Ist das gerade dein Ernst?

Da können wir dir dann eh nicht helfen, und ich verweise an den Herstellersupport.. die sind sicherlich froh dir da weiterzuhelfen. Und wir können uns dann vlt wieder auf wesentliche konzentrieren. Von WLAN/BT Fähigkeit auf die Güte der Elkos zu kommen.. nicht schlecht.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber Asrock erwähnt bei einigen Board extra die Nichicon 12K Black Caps aus Japan. 12K ist eben mehr als das doppelte von 5K, wenn das Board dann mehr als doppelt so lange läuft, kaufe ich ganz sicher nur Asrock mit eben diesen Elkos, denn ich will den PC sicher über 10 Jahre nutzen, zumindest das Board.




Ja, doppelt so lang, wenn sie 105°C ausgesetzt werden, dann halten die einen 5.000 und die anderen 10.000 STUNDEN!

Was dieser Wert in einem System, welches im Inneren kaum wärmer als 50°C bedeutet, weißt du nicht. Kannst du nur schätzen. Aber die Alterung durch Zeit ist etwas anderes als durch hohe Umgebungstemperaturen. 
Ohne den Faktor der hohen Temperaturen könnten beide Elko's nahezu gleich lang halten.

Deine 10k Aussage bezieht sich aber ausschließlich auf die 105°C.





Krolgosh schrieb:


> Also du machst dir über Sachen Gedanken...  Ist das gerade dein Ernst?
> ....
> Von WLAN/BT Fähigkeit auf die Güte der Elkos zu kommen.. nicht schlecht.



Der Verlauf seiner Threads ist immer ganz genau so aufgebaut. Erst fand ich es einfach nur lustig, mittlerweile glaub ich, dass er darauf wohl leider gar keinen Einfluss mehr hat.  Scheinbar ist es schwer für ihn bei einem Thema zu bleiben oder gar eines abzuschließen.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Juli 2018)

Es geht hier um die Mainboardwahl, das Hauptthema ist Bluetooth und WLAN onboard, aber wenn das vorhanden ist, der Rest des Boards mir aber nicht zu sagt, hilft es mir auch nicht weiter, darum erweitert sich das Thema dann leider etwas weg vom eigentlichen.


----------



## bastian123f (11. Juli 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Danke für die Links, aber wieder mal keine Angaben über die verwendeten Elkos auf dem Gigabyte-Board, warum geben die Hersteller, abgesehen von Asrock, sowas kaum noch an und das noch nichtmal in dieser highend Preisklasse?



Jetzt komm nicht wieder mit sowas. Das ist doch echt egal.

Zuvor würde ich mir lieber über die SpaWas Gedanken machen. 

Aber mal ehrlich. Wilst du was übertakten? Wenn nicht, dann ist es wirklich egal. Mach nicht immer so ein riesen Fass auf.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2018)

Wie man nach deinen Angaben Angebote filtert hat man dir ja nun gezeigt.

Auf geht's, Preisvergleiche stöbern? 

Das Thema "erweitert sich etwas weg vom eigentlichen"  ?

Sehe ich nicht so, eher das du, sobald ein Produkt gefunden wurde, welches deinen genannten Anforderungen entspricht, du anfängst neue Kriterien zu benennen. Damit geht es dir gar nicht darum einen guten Vorschlag zu bekommen, sondern Leuten vor den Kopf zu stoßen in dem du sie jedes mal mit der vorgeschlagenen Lösung abtreten lässt. Solche Spielchen hat man eigentlich nur nötig, wenn man selbst dauerhaft so einer Situation ausgesetzt wird und selbst KEINE andere Lösung erkennt wie man da ausbricht.

Kann man ganz gut daran erkennen, dass in deinen genannten Anforderungen keinerlei Priorität erkennbar ist, scheinbar muss WLAN + BT sein, aber nicht sündhaft teuer, wenn aber mit guten Elko's, dann auch teuer ? WTF? 

PS:

@ Tim: Wir bewegen uns nicht vom Thema weg, du hast nur nicht alle Anforderungen genannt. Wie immer halt.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Juli 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wie man nach deinen Angaben Angebote filtert hat man dir ja nun gezeigt.
> 
> Auf geht's, Preisvergleiche stöbern?



Stimmt, das mache ich auch parallel recht viel, Geizhals ist eh meine Lieblingsseite im Web. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, eher das du, sobald ein Produkt gefunden wurde, welches deinen genannten Anforderungen entspricht, du anfängst neue Kriterien zu benennen. Damit geht es dir gar nicht darum einen guten Vorschlag zu bekommen, sondern Leuten vor den Kopf zu stoßen in dem du sie jedes mal mit der vorgeschlagenen Lösung abtreten lässt. Solche Spielchen hat man eigentlich nur nötig, wenn man selbst dauerhaft so einer Situation ausgesetzt wird und selbst KEINE andere Lösung erkennt wie man da ausbricht.



Du hast ja echt eine rege Phantasie, das muß ich dir schon lassen. 
Wer mich hier ein wenig kennt, dem müßte eigentlich sehr schnell klar werden, daß ich niemand vor den Kopf stoßen oder irgendwie angreifen möchte, dennoch werde ich mich bei Bedarf verteidigen, aber darum geht es hier auch nicht.
Ich plane einfach sehr weit im Voraus alle erdenklichen Szenarien durch, schlafe drüber, komme wieder auf andere Ideen und Wichtigkeiten und kann mich sowieso extrem schwer entscheiden etwas zu kaufen, erstrecht wenns teuer ist.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (11. Juli 2018)

Kauf dir einfach eine ITX-Platine, da gehört WLAN eigentlich immer dazu. 
Und glaub mir, kein bekannter Hersteller ist darauf aus möglichst schlechte Komponenten zu verbauen um die RMA-Rate in die Höhe zu treiben. Das schadet denen eher. 
Manchmal ist es einfach besser aus dem Bauch heraus zu kaufen, durch warten wird man ja auch nicht viel schlauer. Und meistens sind die gewählten Komponenten dann doch nicht so schlecht wie man dachte.
Aber was rede ich hier, nachher wurde AM4 schon abgelöst ehe du dich entscheidest. Ein gut gemeinter Rat: Mit den meisten Produkten machst du nichts falsch. Und ob du jetzt 20€ mehr oder weniger für die selbe Leistung zahlst, macht doch in der Summe jetzt auch nicht den Unterschied. Ich würde da nicht länger drauf herumreiten, ich bezweifle mal dass du jeden Cent umdrehen musst um über die Runden zu kommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das mache ich auch parallel recht viel, Geizhals ist eh meine Lieblingsseite im Web.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, das Forum läuft über mit Threads in denen du immer wieder aufs Neue das Gegenteil beweist. 
Ich denke da muss man jetzt nicht konkret werden, kann ja jeder einsehen.

Da bleib ich lieber bei meiner Phantasie, ist letztlich auch plausibler.

Sicher, dass du nicht doch einfach nur n bisschen trollen wolltest?


PS: Ist das neue Lenkrad schon da? Oder ETS 2 ? Oder doch lieber warten? Wie viele Seiten hat das gefüllt? 

Auffällig ist eben auch das enorm viele Fragen, vor Allem zu Produkten hier von dir kommen. Dabei könnte man das in 3 Sekunden googlen, teils direkt beim Hersteller / Produktbeschreibung herauslesen. Hat irgendwie wenig Sinn darüber Diskussionen zu führen.


Das soll auch keinen Angriff auf dich oder ähnliches sein, damit will ich dir nur mal Feedback geben wie dass bei mir am Bildschirm wirkt.

Urlaub bekomm ich sicher trotzdem, also bis später.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Juli 2018)

@-Shorty-
Da du ja anscheinend nicht um hin kommst, mein Verhalten psychologisch analysieren zu wollen, stelle ich dir als Antwort auf deine letzte Ausführung mal eine Gegenfrage:
Ich bekam ja oft Kritik dafür, daß ich bei anderen kritisiert habe, wenn diese Gehäuse mit Fenster und Beleuchtung wollten, oder Hardware deren Leistung sie gar nicht ausnutzen können, mir wurde da immer wieder geschrieben, jeden selbst entscheiden zu lassen, ist ja im Grunde auch richtig, nur warum muß ich mich hier immer wieder dafür rechtfertigen, an Hardware großes Interesse zu haben, ohne mir gleich jeden Mist selbst kaufen zu müssen? 
Wenn ich also nur Fragen und Diskussionen zu Hardware anstelle und nicht alles auch kaufen will, ist es dann gerechtfertigt mich des Trollens zu bezichtigen?


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juli 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> nur warum muß ich mich hier immer wieder dafür rechtfertigen, an Hardware großes Interesse zu haben, ohne mir gleich jeden Mist selbst kaufen zu müssen?



Ganz einfach. Du erstellst für jeden Quatsch einen Thread, in dem dir geholfen wird und auf einmal passt es dir wieder nicht. Das meiste kannst du auch ganz einfach Googeln. So schwer ist das nicht. Auch die Filter auf Geizhals, aber nein "ich erstelle erstmal einen Thread, da ich die Filter nicht anwenden kann und wenn was gefunden ist, dann passt es mir nicht".

Und langsam NERVT ES ECHT EXTREM. Sry dafür, aber so ist es mittlerweile.

 Es gibt hier Leute im Forum, die hier wirklich Hilfe benötigen, da sie das technische Verständnis nicht haben und sich das auch nicht so schnell aneignen können. Du hast das Verständnis, aber willst es anscheinend nicht benutzen...


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Juli 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Du erstellst für jeden Quatsch einen Thread, in dem dir geholfen wird und auf einmal passt es dir wieder nicht. Das meiste kannst du auch ganz einfach Googeln. So schwer ist das nicht. Auch die Filter auf Geizhals, aber nein "ich erstelle erstmal einen Thread, da ich die Filter nicht anwenden kann und wenn was gefunden ist, dann passt es mir nicht".



Ich bin eben nicht leicht zufrieden zu stellen und diskutiere die Dinge gerne aus, für sowas sind Foren erfunden worden, würde man alles ergoogeln, könnte man die Foren dicht machen. 



bastian123f schrieb:


> Und langsam NERVT ES ECHT EXTREM. Sry dafür, aber so ist es mittlerweile.



Es steht dir frei, dich nicht nerven zu lassen und meine Threads zu meiden, aber das scheint dir auch nicht recht zu sein... darüber hier aber zu diskutieren ist OT, darum werd ich das auch nicht weiter tun.


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juli 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es steht dir frei, dich nicht nerven zu lassen und meine Threads zu meiden, aber das scheint dir auch nicht recht zu sein... darüber hier aber zu diskutieren ist OT, darum werd ich das auch nicht weiter tun.



Ach OT? Schau dir mal viele andere Threads von anderen Usern an, die zum OT wurden auf Grund deines Verhaltens


----------

